# DirecTV Offers New Hampshire Local Station



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

WMUR-TV, New Hampshire's largest commercial television station, said that it's being carried on satellite in the Boston/Manchester market via DirecTV. The signal officially became available early morning July 31. DirecTV subscribers who have older satellite boxes should tune to Channel 944 to watch WMUR-TV, and subscribers with newer satellite boxes can find WMUR-TV on Channel 9.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------

